# Not received any REQUEST LETTER



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have applied for general skilled migrant visa. My skill comes under CSL. 
Recently in Jan 2010 they have allocated me a CO. I guess the CO must have sent me an email in the form of REQUEST LETTER for some documents which I never received. I got to know this by the enquiry that the email was sent to me on 12th of Jan 2010. I am asking them to send me the request letter again but they are not doing so.

Let me know what should I do or how should I proceed further. I have already raised a PLE and sent an email on aldelaide team.

Kindly help.

Regards,
Preeti


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

preeti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for general skilled migrant visa. My skill comes under CSL.
> Recently in Jan 2010 they have allocated me a CO. I guess the CO must have sent me an email in the form of REQUEST LETTER for some documents which I never received. I got to know this by the enquiry that the email was sent to me on 12th of Jan 2010. I am asking them to send me the request letter again but they are not doing so.
> ...


Lot of questions
1) Is it online ? or paper
2) When did you apply
3) Did you use an agent?
4) Check your mail box once again, maybe look into the spam folder. Gmail has only 30days retention of spam email, others may vary.
5) Login to evisa page and check your doc status, if you have applied online.
6) Have you front loaded PCC & Medical ?


----------

